# 69 endura bumper parts & technical advice needed



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

OK guys, I'm putting my front end back back together and am trial fitting the endura bumper. According to the manual, it looks like I am missing some parts. Have a look.

I dont have part #3 which is described as a Front bumper support. The 1969 part numbers for this are:

9793307 right side
9793308 left side

These appear to support the bottom side of the bumper

I'm also missing parts 7,8,9 which are listed as so:

#7 Bracket- front bumper stabilizer 9791658
#8 bolt
#9 Stabilizer- front bumper (rubber?) 9791639

Apparently, my bumper/front end has been removed before and these were not put back or saved. Can I buy these? I haven't seen them available. Who has these parts? Anyone got some spares they want to sell?

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't believe I'm striking out here. Can't anyone help me source these little parts? :willy:


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

*Some more views*

Here are some more views. I'm going to post this in the wanted section as well


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Did you get a reply from John (MN-muscle) yet ?


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

No. I'm gonna have to call him.


----------



## adamlcolson (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi there. I need 1 rubber stabilizer part (#9791639) for a 68 goat that I'm restoring. I've struck out so far searching for these in all the aftermarket catalogs. Any luck?


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Unfortunately no one makes or sells them. I've sent messages to most poncho guys I know. Nobody has the rubber pieces. I was thinking about ordering the rubber pieces for the 70 bumper stabilizer and seeing of they were the same or even close.


----------



## adamlcolson (Nov 14, 2009)

I checked with a guy selling the bracket and stabilizer part for the 70 endura bumper and he said that it would not fit on a 68-69.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

well, it aint the same exact part...thats for sure, but it may hold up until I can actually source the part. I may be able to modify it somehow.


----------



## SteveGTO (Nov 17, 2009)

I went through the same thing with my '69. My nose was taken apart and most of the bolts and brackets were tossed. 

I was able to source these brackets on ebay and I covered the nose of the bracket with some scrap rubber. Be patient, they turn up 

There is a current auction for the bumper brackets (260507554932). I bought the endura brackets you are also looking for from the same seller @6 months ago for $50. Shoot him an email to see if you has any more.


----------



## mark5775 (Sep 21, 2020)

Jstreet said:


> I can't believe I'm striking out here. Can't anyone help me source these little parts? :willy:


Found them as I was also looking for them. Pricy.


https://www.early-birds.ca/catalog-gto-bumpers_&_parts-1065.html


800-463-0546.


----------

